# Power Supply Issues



## crawfish 2001 (11 mo ago)

Hello friends, a few years ago a bought cnc router from a company called Velox. It's always worked fine until recently it seems like one of the ports on the power supply going to the Z-axis burnt out. The company has shut down and I know almost nothing about electronics especially in this area and haven't been able to find anyone in town that's at all familiar with this. The part in my hand in the picture seems to be what needs replacing but I don't know where to look for it or really what to ask for. Big project on the line, can't get it figured out. Please advise.

Thanks!
Chris


----------



## trikesrcool (10 mo ago)

Hi, It looks like that is a stepper motor driver module. It is weird that any small company would re-invent the wheel by designing their own stepper driver PCBA, as there are some really nice and inexpensive Stepper Motor Drivers out there. I have a hunch these modules might be made by a larger company. So, look at any telltale markings on the PCB and remember that google is your friend. 

Rick H


----------

